# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  What is your next firearm purchase going to be?

## DonGlock26

I'm thinking about getting a G-36. As the thinnest Glock, it's an odd duck, but a very easy to carry .45acp pistol.

















Looks like a Mark 48 torpedo preparing for launch.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: Gentle giants beware.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Those funny little bullets with the dimple at the tip are kind of cute. I think I've got some of those.  :Dontknow:

----------


## St James

Me? I've got all I need. and plenty of ammo..........................no flags are going to go off on me and my purchases

----------


## Calypso Jones

my next purchase...private and off the record.

----------

nonsqtr (11-09-2014),teeceetx (11-09-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

I like 45's

----------


## teeceetx

shotgun or lever action rifle.....  maybe both!

----------

DonGlock26 (11-09-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

A high capacity 12 gauge street sweeper.I also have my eye on a sweet lever action .45/70.Stainless barrel and receiver with a laminated wood stock and forearm.

----------


## lostbeyond

I am into revolvers.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

fyrenza (11-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## squidward

probably the CZ 455 american or perhaps the a savage 17WSM

----------

DonGlock26 (11-09-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I am into revolvers.

----------

lostbeyond (11-10-2014)

----------


## nonsqtr

Well, the other day I got to try a Barrett 82A1 with the .416 modification, it was very impressive, and I was thinking to myself, "Self, you need one of these".

I'm such a friggin' gearhound, I have like 15 guitars, a dozen amps, y'know.... "backup".  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Redrose

@DonGlock26

My husband owns several Glocks, but now is interested in the G-36.  I would like to get him one for Christmas, how much are they going for?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I'd like mine to be a Springfield Armory 1911A1 but it will probably be whatever my wife wants as a personal sidearm for self-defense.

----------


## DonGlock26

> @DonGlock26
> 
> My husband owns several Glocks, but now is interested in the G-36.  I would like to get him one for Christmas, how much are they going for?


About $550. 

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/a...ock+36&x=0&y=0

The law is complicated about buying a firearm as a gift. To avoid any problems with the ATF, I recommend getting him a gift certificate for the amount of the handgun.

----------


## usfan

I've always got a wishlist for a new firearm!  I'd like to pick up a glock 34, or the 17L for more accurate 9mm pistol shooting.  I have a g-19, & it's great, but not as accurate for me as others.
I also have wanted a 45acp revolver for a long time.  They use the moon clips since it is an autoloading round, with no rim.  I kind of like the s&w 625 JM, the jerry miculek version.  I've thought about a 380 mouse gun, but don't really want another caliber to reload.. plus the 9mm is so close as to make it redundant, imo.  Then, a mini 14 would be fun.  I've got a couple of ar-15s, but have always liked the spartan styling of the mini 14 ranch rifle.. not tacticooled up, but plain wood stock.
I sometimes think i would like a 460 revolver.. one of those big guys, but i've got 44 mag, & it packs enough punch, ballistically.

Glocks are great.  Very reliable, lightweight, compact.. the g-36 is a great choice.  I have an xds, which is a similar size & caliber, but it is too big to carry, only 6+1, & the 45acp is a bit big to carry extra ammo.  It is surprisingly accurate.. i shoot it better than my glock 19.  But with hot loads, it has some recoil.  But i like it better than most 1911 compacts, & that is the niche it fills.  But for more accurate target shooting, the full size 1911 is tough to beat.  I'd like to try it with a revolver, but they are pretty pricey, & seldom found used.



Here's the SA xds..

----------

DonGlock26 (11-10-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-10-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

> I'd like mine to be a Springfield Armory 1911A1 but it will probably be whatever my wife wants as a personal sidearm for self-defense.


That's a classic.

----------


## DonGlock26

My only wheelie is a 442. I carry it in a pocket holster quite a bit.

----------


## freyasman

I placed an order for a Winchester 1892 short rifle in 357 magnum yesterday.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I placed an order for a Winchester 1892 short rifle in 357 magnum yesterday.


Nice rifle!

----------


## freyasman

> Nice rifle!


That's the carbine, with the large loop; I ordered the short rifle version.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...22&fr2=piv-web

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-13-2014),usfan (11-13-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's the carbine, with the large loop; I ordered the short rifle version.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...22&fr2=piv-web


A good looking rifle.

----------

freyasman (11-13-2014)

----------


## freyasman

> A good looking rifle.


I prefer the longer forearm with the cap.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

This one

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

An N-400 in all likelihood.

----------


## usfan

> That's the carbine, with the large loop; I ordered the short rifle version.


That is a great rifle.  Easy to shoot, accurate, & packs a punch with hot 357 loads.  It's almost as portable as a pistol, but with all the advantages of a rifle.  I have 2   :Big Grin:   I actually found one new some time back, then earlier this year made a trade with a guy for another that needed an ejector.  I'll probably trade one of them off sometime, but they are fun to shoot, cycle pretty fast, handle & aim easily.  But i'm used to lever guns, so it might just be me.  I also have one in 30/30, 22, & 44mag.

----------

freyasman (11-13-2014)

----------


## usfan



----------

freyasman (11-14-2014)

----------


## usfan

> I'd like mine to be a Springfield Armory 1911A1 but it will probably be whatever my wife wants as a personal sidearm for self-defense.


I like the SA line.. but if i were getting one, i'd go for the XDM.  I already have a couple of 1911s, & the doublestack xd's are pretty sweet.. either that or the para 14.45, another double stack 45.  14+1 in 45acp!

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-14-2014)

----------


## usfan

anyone in the market for a nice 1911, american made, stainless.. this is a great buy:



black friday, sportsman's warehouse

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-15-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Think ​I will pick up a Henry Evil Roy.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> anyone in the market for a nice 1911, american made, stainless.. this is a great buy:
> 
> 
> 
> black friday, sportsman's warehouse


Great buy, but in store only and on that day only.  You already have one, right?  How do you like it compared to other makers of 1911's?  @usfan

EDIT:  It appears the $100 rebate offer is good through December 31st.

http://www.slickguns.com/product/par...-after-100-mir

----------


## usfan

> Great buy, but in store only and on that day only.  You already have one, right?  How do you like it compared to other makers of 1911's?  @usfan
> 
> EDIT:  It appears the $100 rebate offer is good through December 31st.
> 
> http://www.slickguns.com/product/par...-after-100-mir


Nah, i don't have a para.. i'd like to GET a para 14.45, which is the 1911 with a doublestack, 14 round magazine.  I have 2 1911s.. a remington & a tisas.  Both are great, but both were more than $299!

It is a drag that you have to be standing there at 4am at the door so you can get the one in stock when it opens..   :Rolleyes20:

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-15-2014)

----------


## Dan40

Perhaps 4 M134D-T's.  One for each compass point?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'm thinking about getting a G-36. As the thinnest Glock, it's an odd duck, but a very easy to carry .45acp pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a small (smallest I can find) 9MM that still has a large mag capacity.  Don't know yet what that will be.  Any suggestions?

----------


## usfan

> I want a small (smallest I can find) 9MM that still has a large mag capacity.  Don't know yet what that will be.  Any suggestions?


the glock 19 is perhaps the best balance between small enough to carry & capacity.  15+1, & small enough to pocket.  I have a kahr cm9 that is smaller, but is 7+1.  There are similar models from other makers now that compete with the size & capacity of the glock, but unless you get more familiar with them, the glock is a safe bet.  the XDM series is similar, as are some others. But for size, weight, & capacity, the g19 is a good balance of all.
You can find them in the $500 range, if you shop around.  They aren't cheap, but they are good, & should be a lifetime investment.

----------


## Sheldonna

> the glock 19 is perhaps the best balance between small enough to carry & capacity.  15+1, & small enough to pocket.  I have a kahr cm9 that is smaller, but is 7+1.  There are similar models from other makers now that compete with the size & capacity of the glock, but unless you get more familiar with them, the glock is a safe bet.  the XDM series is similar, as are some others. But for size, weight, & capacity, the g19 is a good balance of all.
> You can find them in the $500 range, if you shop around.  They aren't cheap, but they are good, & should be a lifetime investment.


Guns are always an excellent investment in the Obamanation.  You can always get your money back if/when you need the cash.  Liquor, cigs, guns & ammo.....best barter items evah.

Thanks for the tip.

----------

usfan (11-15-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

_9mm Glock pistols_
*Glock 17*
*Glock 19*
*Glock 2**6*
*Glock 34*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
9x19

Weight, empty
625 g
595 g
560 g
650 g

Length
204 mm
187 mm
165 mm
224 mm

Barrel length
114 mm
102 mm
88 mm
135 mm

Capacity
17 rounds
15 rounds
10 rounds
17 rounds


_9x17mm / .380ACP Glock pistols_
*Glock 25*
*Glock 28*
*Glock 42*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
9x17mm / .380ACP

Weight, empty
570 g
529 g
390 g

Length
187 mm
165 mm
151 mm

Barrel length
102 mm
88 mm
83 mm

Capacity
15 rounds
10 rounds
6 rounds


_.357SIG Glock pistols_
*Glock 31*
*Glock 32*
*Glock 33*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
.357SIG (9x22mm)

Weight, empty
660 g
610 g
560 g

Length
204mm
187mm
165mm

Barrel length
114 mm
102 mm
88 mm

Capacity
15 rounds
13 rounds
9 rounds


_.40S&W Glock pistols_
*Glock 22*
*Glock 23*
*Glock 27*
*Glock 35*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
.40S&W (10x22mm)

Weight, empty
650 g
600 g
560 g
695 g

Length
204mm
187mm
165mm
224mm

Barrel length
114 mm
102 mm
88 mm
135 mm

Capacity
15 rounds
13rounds
9 rounds
15 rounds


_10mm Auto Glock pistols_
*Glock 20*
*Glock 29*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
10mm Auto (10x25)

Weight, empty
785 g
700 g

Length
209mm
177mm

Barrel length
117 mm
96 mm

Capacity
15rounds
10rounds


_.45GAP Glock pistols_
*Glock 37*
*Glock 38*
*Glock 39*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
.45GAP (11.43x19)

Weight, empty
735 g
685 g
548 g

Length
204mm
187mm
165mm

Barrel length
114 mm
102 mm
88 mm

Capacity
10 rounds
8 rounds
6 rounds


_.45ACP Glock pistols_
*Glock 21*
*Glock 30*
*Glock 36*
*Glock 41*

Trigger type
Safe action

Caliber
.45ACP

Weight, empty
745 g
680 g
570 g
765 g

Length
209mm
177mm
177mm
226mm

Barrel length
117 mm
96 mm
96 mm
135 mm

Capacity
13 rounds
10 rounds
6 rounds
13 rounds


In 1980, the Austrian army announced trials with the intention of obtaining a new military handgun, to replace the obsolescent Walther P38 pistols.Participants in the trials included such designs as the Steyr GB, Heckler & Koch P7M13, SIG-Sauer P220 and P225, Beretta 92S, and the previously unheard of Glock model 17. In 1982 the Austrian army officially adopted the brand new Glock 17 as the _Pistole 80_ (Р80), and starting from 1986 Glock pistols gradually replaced the older P38 in military service. And in the following years, thanks to unorthodox design and aggressive marketing, Glock pistols became one of the most popular combat handguns, being adopted by numerous military and law enforcement forces worldwide.The creation of the Glock 17 pistol is a very interesting and successful attempt to develop a firearm using the “clean sheet” concept. Instead of adopting an existing design to meet the requirements, Gaston Glock, owner of a relatively small company Glock GmbH, called for the best designers and experts and asked them to create an ideal pistol. It was clear that the Austrian Army wanted a defensive pistol – simple, reliable, lightweight and inexpensive. The Glock team accordingly created what would be called the most utilitarian pistol of recent decades. The low weight was achieved by using a polymer frame – a solution probably borrowed from the Austrian Stg.77 (Steyr AUG) assault rifle, adopted in 1978. Simplicity of operation combined with a minimum number of parts were achieved by using patented “safe action” trigger system, which has no manual safeties.After initial success with the basic Glock 17 pistol and its smaller counterpart, the Glock 19 (which appeared in 1988), Glock company developed and brought to market a large number of models, based on the same basic design and available in every major caliber from 9x17 Browning up to 10mm Auto and .45ACP and in a variety of configurations, from subcompact concealed carry models to full-size service models and long-slide sport pistols.There are four generations of production Glock pistols.*First generation* lasted between 1986 and 1990, and included only the Glock 17 and 19 pistols.*Second generation* pistols, which also included pistols chambered for .357SIG, .40 S&W, 10mm Auto and .45 ACP, had slightly different frames with textured grips.*Third generation* entered production in 1998, when pistols received integral accessory rails below the barrel, finger-grooved grips and improved extractors which also serve as a loaded chamber indicators.*Fourth generation*, introduced in 2010, offered grips with replacement backstraps, enlarged magazine release buttons which can be installed on either side of the gun, and some minor internal improvements.It must be noted that while many experts describe Glock pistols as having a “revolutionary design”, in fact it was the result of carefully considered evolution, incorporating previously-known solutions into one extremely practical, rugged package. For example, polymer pistol frames had been known for ten years before the introduction of the Glock 17 (i.e. Heckler-Koch VP70 pistol); automated safeties built into the trigger were known from the 1930s (Sauer Model 30 pistol), and pre-cocked firing pins from the first decade of the 20thCentury (Roth-Steyr M1907).While extreme ruggedness, affordable price and ease of use made Glock pistols top sellers for three decades, they also had few issues. The first was ergonomics – the Glock pistol was originally designed for Army use, and was intended to be an “one size fits all” proposition. In fact, the square-shaped grip of the typical full-size Glock is of less than ideal shape, at least for many shooters, the author included. This issue was corrected recently with introduction of the 4th Generation Glock pistols.The second issue is the famed “safe-action” trigger. There have been quite a few accidental and negligent discharges with Glock pistols, because of the lack of any manual safeties combined with a relatively low trigger pull weight. Upgrades such as the “New York trigger pack”, which included heavier springs, did helped a little, but in this configuration there were few advantages over the other pistols with DAO triggers, which were as safe to fire as upgraded Glocks, but allowed a rapid second strike in the case of a misfire. Of course, the basic reason for these accidents was insufficient training of the users involved, but it is customary for most people to blame tools for operator errors.Glock pistols are short recoil operated, locked breech weapons, except for two models (Glock 25 and 28), which are chambered for low-power 9x17 Browning (.380ACP) ammunition, and use a blowback action. The barrel is locked into the slide by a single large lug, which engages the ejection window in the top of the slide. Unlocking upon recoil is achieved by a single cam-shaped lug, which interacts with the steel insert, molded into the polymer frame. The same insert also holds the slide rails, which cannot be replaced in the frame in the case of wear or damage. The patented “safe-action” trigger system has a firing pin, with the mainspring being preloaded during the reloading cycle. The full cocking of the striker is achieved only by the pull of the trigger. There are no manual safeties on Glock pistols. Automated safeties include the trigger safety, which blocks the trigger if it is not pulled properly, the firing pin block, and the out-of-battery disconnector, which does not permit fire if the barrel is not fully locked to the slide. Double-stack, single feed magazines are made from polymer, the standard magazine capacity for the Glock 17 being 17 9mm rounds, with extended magazines available in 19 and 33 round capacity. Compact and most sub-compact models normally are supplied with shorter magazines, but can accept longer magazines of the same caliber (i.e. Glock 19 would accept magazines from Glock 17). Some sub-compact “Slim line” Glock pistols, such as Model 36 or Model 42, use single stack magazines which are not interchangeable with other models. The standard sights are fixed, with the rear sight dovetailed to the frame. Latest generation pistols also feature integral accessory rails on the frame, below the barrel.Glock 18 pistols, which are about the only full-auto capable pistols currently made in the world, have slightly different dimensions of slide to frame rails, so the Glock 18 slide with its fire selector mechanism cannot be installed on any other 9mm frame. However, several companies now offer add-on modules, which can convert any Glock pistol to selective fire. Such modules are usually installed at the rear of the slide, replacing the rear slide plate, while original Glock 18 pistols have a fire mode selector mounted on the left side of the slide.
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg/at/glock-e.html

----------


## DonGlock26

The 4th generation Glock 17 9mm is simply superb.

----------


## lostbeyond

I am looking for a shotgun that is based on revolver technology.  Can you give me an idea?

----------


## usfan

> I am looking for a shotgun that is based on revolver technology.  Can you give me an idea?


I don't know of any except the taurus/rossis in 410.. basically a judge with a long barrel.  Pumps are cheap & reliable. You can find them under $200 that will last your lifetime.

----------

lostbeyond (11-16-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I want a small (smallest I can find) 9MM that still has a large mag capacity.  Don't know yet what that will be.  Any suggestions?


Glock 26- the original pocket rocket. Honorable mention to the Kahr PM9.

----------

Sheldonna (11-17-2014)

----------


## freyasman

> I want a small (smallest I can find) 9MM that still has a large mag capacity.  Don't know yet what that will be.  Any suggestions?


I agree with usfan, the Glock 19 is probably your best choice given the criteria you stated. Next up would be the Smith M&P series guns, IMO. Remember, the smaller a handgun is, the more difficult it is to shoot well, and the less capacity it will have. You don't want to go too small.

----------

Sheldonna (11-17-2014)

----------

